# Eating Eggs - how long before/after the gym?



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

When should i eat an egg so its beneficial for my muscles? Is waiting an hour ok?

for example: eat 2 eggs at 5 then work out at 6?

Also should you eat protein after gym??


----------



## Hyuukai (May 6, 2008)

This is somthing i was kind of wondering cause i do eat quite a few egg's i generally try to eat them just after my workout,


----------



## delts (May 18, 2008)

I'm not claiming to be an expert on this but IMO yes you should always eat a good protein source/protein supplement post workout, as far as the eggs are concerned I dont think it really matters too much, I personally eat eggs for breakfast, and drink a protein shake or meal replacement after gym. Hope this helps!?


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

Eggs whites are a great source of protein, but not ideal by them selves post gym. You really want a "fast acting" protein post gym like a whey protein.

Protein, and rather alot of, about 1.5 gram per lb body weight is what i ty to consume daily. Its essential for buildng muscle.

K


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

you are going to want to eat more protein than you are eating, depending on your size aim for 30-50g after your workout and dont forget to get the carbs in you aswell

as stated in the above post you need to aim for at least 1g of protein per lb

of bodyweight, otherwise u will be cutting yourself short with making any decent gains


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

You should eat eggs at all times you want to eat eggs. Eggs in the morning, eggs in the evening and hell even cream eggs at easter.

Im not sure how you can disect a diet down far enough to worry about when you eat eggs.

Unless they sit heavy on your stomach eat them before or after the gym.

They are fine after training PWo, better without the yolk at that time but fine and my word...before the magnificant whey shake ruled the world bodybuilders would eat eggs PWO.

Just eat them and enjoy them as your muscles are constantly turning over protein


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

yourll want some carbs aswell as mentioned otherwise you wont be using the protein efficiently


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> yourll want some carbs aswell as mentioned otherwise you wont be using the protein efficiently


technically not true, protein is insulinogenic alone and glycogen replenishment can be done later after initial PWO.

Pre work out if glycogen is low carbs are ideal


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

anyone else starting to think that Lost Soul is actually just a uk-muscle plugging?

i mean he knows everything hhehee

cheers LS, theres nout wrong with having a high carb meal/shake post and pre workout is there?

i have some fast acting proteins aswell, but im not wasting my time with the carbs am i?

then again i am bulking so i suppose it cant hurt


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont know everything mate, others may disagree

Carbs are good for sure, wouldnt say anything else but are not 100% essential fdirectly after training

I suggest people use them in every meal though


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

true...... *hopefully* you dont know what underwear i got on

as long as i wasn't wasting my time with my PostWO shake

cheers LS!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> true...... *hopefully* you dont know what underwear i got on


By the looks of the size of your quads I would hazard a guess they are from the Mothercare 5-6 year old range

Am I close? cigar or not?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

..........................woolworths 7-8's....how rude


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Right you two pack it in or i will send the hamster round!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

hehehe

i cant take my own avatar seriously now! i look at it and immediately think mothercare!

ooooohhh LS!!!!.......... :wub:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Fast acting carbs are always a good idea post workout unless you are on a keto diet.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Fast acting carbs are always a good idea post workout unless you are on a keto diet.


Can you expand on bothe points please?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> Can you expand on bothe points please?


No.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Both not 'correct' as such, first one can be debated loads of stuff documented for and against, second certainly not true especially on a TKD or the start of a re feed on CKD where carbs are vital 

This is the start of a re feed on CKD and the period where ketosis isnt really hindered signifcantly on TKD


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> hehehe
> 
> i cant take my own avatar seriously now! i look at it and immediately think mothercare!
> 
> ooooohhh LS!!!!.......... :wub:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> Both not 'correct' as such, first one can be debated loads of stuff documented for and against, second certainly not true especially on a TKD or the start of a re feed on CKD where carbs are vital
> 
> This is the start of a re feed on CKD and the period where ketosis isnt really hindered signifcantly on TKD


So you don't take in any fast carbs after a workout?

If not, why not?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> So you don't take in any fast carbs after a workout?
> 
> If not, why not?


Glycogen levels are never drained

plenty of studies to show replenishment isnt determined by source of carbs

protein is insulinogenic enough to create a spike

i dont like the head rush i get from them

I dont gain any differently between the two


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> Glycogen levels are never drained
> 
> plenty of studies to show replenishment isnt determined by source of carbs
> 
> ...


How can glycogen levels never be drained? There aren't infinite amounts of it in the body are there? :confused1:

Is all protein as you describe? i.e. steak, compared to whey?

What would you say to the many big chaps who do take fast carbs? Do you think they are big despite doing so?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> How can glycogen levels never be drained? There aren't infinite amounts of it in the body are there? :confused1:


I didnt suggest they were, I am though saying you dont burn what you can store off in a weights session and you have plenty of time PPWO and further to top up glycogen stores



> Is all protein as you describe? i.e. steak, compared to whey?


Im not sure what you mean?



> What would you say to the many big chaps who do take fast carbs? Do you think they are big despite doing so?


The same as I say to small guys who use fast acting carbs and the big guys who use slow digesting carbs.

Use diets to suit your requiremnts and dont follow sheep because jonny big arms says so.

Big guy means little my friend


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> How can glycogen levels never be drained? There aren't infinite amounts of it in the body are there? :confused1:


If you are supplying your body with regular nutrition in the form of 6 - 8 meals a day then 45 mins in the weights room isn't going to come close to depleting glycogen.

As long as carbs and protein are ingested following a workout it doesn't matter what form they come in.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

One of the few annoying things about this forum is the number of confusing, opposing views on things.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> One of the few annoying things about this forum is the number of confusing, opposing views on things.


Yes for sure

Thats the beauty of the game though as if one of the things isnt working for you after a *long trial period *there is another way round the maze to reach the end

Any theory on nutirition can usually have an alternative or opposing theory which is neither right, worng, better or worst.

End of the day there are some basics but so many misconceptions need ironing out

One is having to use fast acting carbs PWo

Another is all big guys have a clue what they are doing, they may be bigger if they did

etc etc


----------

